# Bermed corner photos?



## fully (Sep 14, 2004)

Let's see your insloped (bermed) corners, folks...

Seeking inspiration for a spring work season filled with super-elevation :thumbsup: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

fully said:


> Let's see your insloped (bermed) corners, folks...


This is a bermed tranny, but bermed none the less.

Start with a cool drop-in rock feature:









Using the proper tool for the job, you shape a nice bermed transition:









Then you have triumphed!









A different trail, same mountain:









More:


















This is a three berm chicane









Does that help? :thumbsup:

D


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice.
I wonder how hard it would be to get a grant for a track hoe?:idea:
Just kidding.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Wrench Monkey said:


> Nice.
> I wonder how hard it would be to get a grant for a track hoe?:idea:
> Just kidding.


Some clubs have successfully applied for RTP grants to use to buy trail building machines. Just sayin....

D


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Just for fun I googled John Deer 200c. I found a used one for $187,000. YIKES!!
Almost all of our trail tools,chain saws,weed eaters and our motorized wheel barrow have been payed for with grants. It is a great way to fund your trail building group. We take care of the trails in one state park and one county park. They both are good about sending a little money or materials to us. They get cheap labor and we get some great trail to ride and work on.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

wow.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

Wrench Monkey said:


> Just for fun I googled John Deer 200c. I found a used one for $187,000. YIKES!!


I can get you one, for 150$ a day, for as many day's as you want. Usually takes about 1.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

blackagness said:


> I can get you one, for 150$ a day, for as many day's as you want. Usually takes about 1.


$150? Isn't that what an SK 500 goes for....Seems cheap.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

Fattirewilly said:


> $150? Isn't that what an SK 500 goes for....Seems cheap.


I've got people.... "ie" I've got a few operators, I use frequently.

Never thought of calling in anyone for a trail though? ... but then I'd stand to loose.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*that is nice*

that rock drop to berm, and the step up to berm photos are exactly why I come to this site. Cool stuff! I think I can recreate them in miniature!
Charlie


----------



## fully (Sep 14, 2004)

*Right...*

Now, who else has a photo to share?


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Old bulldozer line.*

Utilizing an old bulldozer line, we made this with wheelbarrows, shovels and hand labor. Not exactly perfect, but we are certainly learning. It is signed "advanced" line, and pretty much sustainable as it is directional. The flow is really slow and swoopy, so braking is minimal. Obviously max grades, outslopes, and the 1/2 rule sorta got thrown out the window, but the line is holding together well, drains fine. And it is fun, there are 5 bermed turns in the line, a couple little jumps, and a couple little step-ups to jump outta the dozer line.

There is more planned to bring up the fun quotient along this little line. But, we got a chance to rent a DW SK500 for another project, and now that we know how much more work can get done with a little mechanized help..... well, it is hard to want to go back to this line without a machine. So we are working to get land manager okay to use a machine in there!


----------



## byron (Nov 8, 2005)

awesome berms, A back hoe is very productive but I would think a bobcat tractor would be more efficient, specially on tight terrain, they are excellent packing dirt , they are fast and have unlimited attachments for different jobs.....ride on... Byron


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

sparrow,

Where is that trail? The land looks beautiful.



byron said:


> A back hoe is very productive but I would think a bobcat tractor would be more efficient, specially on tight terrain, they are excellent packing dirt , they are fast and have unlimited attachments for different jobs.....ride on... Byron


Unless one is very skilled at using a Bobcat like that...and even when they are skilled, the potential to do more damage than good is high. First, they are heavy. Second, the wheels tear up the land more than tracks do and have a much higher ground pressure than tracked machines. For example, the DW SK500 we own exerts a mere 4.3 PSI with the seven inch tracks we have on it. I don't think Bobcat publishes ground pressure on their web site. Lastly, it's harder to shape jumps and stuff with the bucket on the Bobcat, though they can move a lot of dirt.

D


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Black Hills of SD*

Black Hills of SD:
www.bhfattirefestival.com
www.bhmba.org
www.acmebicycles.com

Our club is on the verge of some really swell projects right now, and ATB riding and trails and land manager relations are getting better every season. Always more to go, more to do, but yee haw!

We may have a chance to do some machine built bermed turns on a leg of our current trail project. Any tips, rules, or numbers to keep in mind? I gotta consult the IMBA book for some of that, too, but any tips from the pros on here regarding insloped, or bermed turns?


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

sparrow said:


> Black Hills of SD
> We may have a chance to do some machine built bermed turns on a leg of our current trail project. Any tips, rules, or numbers to keep in mind? I gotta consult the IMBA book for some of that, too, but any tips from the pros on here regarding insloped, or bermed turns?


Man, I was asked by IMBA's Trail Solutions if I could teach a class on running a DW somewhere in SD last fall, but they found someone else to do it. :skep: I really wanted to go. Now I really, really want to go! 

As far as tips go, make sure you have to very good grade reversals before and after the bermed turns. Also make sure that the speed going into the turn matches the radius of the turn and the height of the berm. Otherwise, braking bumps will form. This is, IMO, one of the most difficult things to learn. The good things is that you can tweak the line with whatever machine you'll be using. Oh, in some areas people will shortcut the berm if it doesn't flow well or if they don't know how to ride a berm. To eliminate this potential no-no, make sure you have good anchors on the insides of the turns...rocks, trees, brush, etc.

D


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Mini berm*

One shot is a mini berm, we've rebuilt twice now. And it just may get a third massage, as it is a bit tight for the speed coming in. We'll see. Again, not much use (harder line) and directional, so it has held well coming up on two years. Any change to it would be for better speeds, which are hard to guage so early on in just learning and implementing trail layout. The IMBA classes and books have us on the right foot. But you still gotta long way to go, as all the pro builders already know.

We hauled in rocks to fill the back side and dirt from a donor pit to build the berm. We've seen too many bmx kid's efforts where they dig a trench and pile up the dirt over rotten logs, resulting in a wet trough of mud that is bad bad bad. So this entire berm is built up above the existing surface, rather than vice versa. 5-6 guys with a wheelbarrow took about 6 hours to build it (total, over a few days here and there, so I'm estimating).

I see what you mean by keeping folks on the berm with anchors.... After a couple trips to Whistler, where all I wanna ride in Dirt Merchant/A-Line, I am now excited about berms.

We got Ben Blitch up here for our DW SK500 training. He did design for a DJ Park we are trying to build on City Park's land. He'll be back here in May to make piles of dirt and bermed turns. Another chance for us to learn


----------



## redriderbb (Aug 30, 2005)

*Check these.*

Tim, A bit of a sample from some of the stuff around here. Dwayne, dude you do need to go to RC the place is crazy fun. And a bobcat (wheeled) builds fantastic berms for the record. The wheels give you the perfect concave pocket so you can give some extra BRRRAAAP!! coming out.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

redriderbb said:


> Tim, A bit of a sample from some of the stuff around here. Dwayne, dude you do need to go to RC the place is crazy fun. And a bobcat (wheeled) builds fantastic berms for the record. The wheels give you the perfect concave pocket so you can give some extra BRRRAAAP!! coming out.


Ah, the RC is tracked like the ASV, neither of which have I driven yet. That kind of machine I can see working out. Good photo, btw.

D


----------



## Chris Clutton (Nov 8, 2006)

*I love to ride bermed trails!*

Nice Photo's! 
I would like to work with earth moving equipment some time. 
Hand building trail is hard work but I like the narrow tread. 








This is a trail I have been working on near Caspar, CA in Jackson State Forest.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Chris Clutton said:


> This is a trail I have been working on near Caspar, CA in Jackson State Forest.


Hey, you're not that far from Redway/Garberville. You should check out the stuff being built at the King Range National Conservation Area on the Lost Coast. There's a 13-14 mile loop being built that uses an old mine road (Queen Peak Mine Road) for the down hill leg with table top jumps, optional drops, and berms.

D


----------



## Chris Clutton (Nov 8, 2006)

*King Range Bike Trail*



dburatti said:


> Hey, you're not that far from Redway/Garberville. You should check out the stuff being built at the King Range National Conservation Area on the Lost Coast.
> D


Hi D,
I've worked with the Bigfoot Bicycle Club on the King Range Trail over the last few years. The Queen Mine Road work was not totally done last time I was up but it was a ripping trail already. Hear the loop is almost complete and I will be checking it out in the spring for sure.
Chris


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Chris Clutton said:


> Hi D,
> I've worked with the Bigfoot Bicycle Club on the King Range Trail over the last few years. The Queen Mine Road work was not totally done last time I was up but it was a ripping trail already. Hear the loop is almost complete and I will be checking it out in the spring for sure.
> Chris


Joey Klein and I, along with some BLM staff and owl counters, built all but 90% of the old road stuff. What's left to build is to take a particularly steep section of road that crosses three drainages and make it a long singletrack in the trees. I believe the BLM wants to have the trail opened by late summer/early fall.

D


----------



## tjp (Feb 17, 2004)

*King Range*

Ride report and a link to photos. Make sure to look at the photos-a great on of a bermed turn. Right on topic.

http://www.piratedh.com/page8.html


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

tjp said:


> Ride report and a link to photos. Make sure to look at the photos-a great on of a bermed turn. Right on topic.
> 
> https://www.piratedh.com/page8.html


Nice write up and photos! I'll see if I have any from that trail to contribute.

I'd love to ride the trail after this winter/spring, after it's settled and maybe ridden a bit. It will be supa cool!

Okay, here are a few pictures from the King Range Trail:

Joey Klein crossing the creek









Me crossing an unbuilt, wet rocky section









Mixing it up on National Public Lands Day with the volunteers









Here's Joey on the drop-in









Joey on the next TT









And a view from the trail









D


----------



## imba_pete (Aug 9, 2005)

*Photos*

Photos


----------



## imba_pete (Aug 9, 2005)

*More*

More


----------



## DancingBear (Jan 12, 2004)

*180 degrees of Florida berm*

How about a little video that captures the feel.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

where that is? that's something we need up here in pensacola. is it built with sand and clay?


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

how do you go about building a berm? are there rules of thumb for it or do you just work it out as you build it? i would like to build a couple but i don't know where to begin. the ones we have on our existing trails have just formed over time and they work great but i would be starting from scratch.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

This is sooo cool. Love the rock retainer.


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

Only pic I found of ours. 1st two of 3 or 4 on our Gnome trail depending on which way you go. The one in the background is carved into the hillside and now has a double that you jump into the berm from.


----------



## MyOtherBrotherL (Mar 31, 2007)

imba_pete said:


> Photos


Thanks Pete - I was looking for my picture of Rich in the Sweco, but you beat me to it.

Many - Many - Riders have gone down those berms since those pictures were taken. Now all I need is a few folks to help me do some maintenance on them!!

L


----------



## like2ride (Apr 21, 2004)

Here are some pics of berms we have been building on a DH trail in Reno more info can be found at poedunk.com


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

like2ride said:


> Here are some pics of berms we have been building on a DH trail in Reno more info can be found at poedunk.com


Is that at Rancho San Rafael?

D


----------



## like2ride (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes it is Rancho San Rafael (Washoe County Property) We are going strong this Spring with work on the N Trai


----------



## Chris Clutton (Nov 8, 2006)

*King Range Ride*



dburatti said:


> Nice write up and photos! I'll see if I have any from that trail to contribute.
> 
> I'd love to ride the trail after this winter/spring, after it's settled and maybe ridden a bit. It will be supa cool!
> 
> ...


----------



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

Dancing Bear is that an old video of the berm at quiet waters that was behind teh freeride section?


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Chris Clutton said:


> D,
> 
> I will be riding the King Range Sat May 3rd and 4th. Tim from Bigfoot may be able to make it too.Tim said Paradise Ridge has a lot of blow down but may get cleared before then. I will try contacting BLM to see if they need help clearing the trail. This is a ripping trail and well worth the trip for me.
> 
> Chris


Chris,

Definitely post a ride report when you're done. I'd love to know what's good, what's bad, and what's what out there!

D


----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's some Hawaiian dirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

did someone say hawaiian dirt?
best dirt in the world!


----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

Heck yeah!


----------



## mtb777 (Nov 6, 2005)

rekibtm said:


> Dancing Bear is that an old video of the berm at quiet waters that was behind teh freeride section?


Yeah, that's the old QW berm towards the old of the trail....by the way, Qw is now reopened with a 1 mile beginners trail and about 2.5 miles of intermediate trails opened including a fresh 1/4 mile we cut last Saturday (Phase 1) and 1.5 miles of of imertermediate and advanced trails that are mostly done and are to be hopefully opened up within a month that will bring us out to and back from the Turnpike!! We need help every 2nd and 4th Saturdays to build and maintain what's built till everything gets ridden in somemore. After that is Phase 3!


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

Megashnauzer said:


> how do you go about building a berm? are there rules of thumb for it or do you just work it out as you build it? i would like to build a couple but i don't know where to begin. the ones we have on our existing trails have just formed over time and they work great but i would be starting from scratch.


hey i live near pensacola im totaly down for building some berms there, if anyones even aloud to do that but i dont see why not. i live near destin.


----------



## fully (Sep 14, 2004)

*Back with some results*



fully said:


> ...a spring work season filled with super-elevation :thumbsup:


Mechanized operator helped us drop two 15+-footers in 3 hours...

Shooting down the face into the right corner:









Same story for a left corner:









Justin's excellent photoset is here.

And, yes, I'm not happy about the log back fill, but I was absent from that part of the gig. We'll yank 'em next time as they're not really part of the structure.

May 24 workday builds one more of these suckers and two big (but rollable) hucks...


----------



## fully (Sep 14, 2004)

*More!*

Last Saturday was soggy, but we got sh!t done :thumbsup:

On topic, we built one more good berm/mini-hip (and the critters don't seem to mind)...










And started a follow-up to finish out that sequence... out of frame, to the left.




Video tells the story well. Lots more in the post linked above.

We have a bit more to do to polish this trail, so stay tuned to the site and please lend a hand.

Cheers!


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

i finally fixed m y camera heres my front yard 15 foot berm


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

heres a rock/berm/launch


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

there is a REALLY nice bermed S-curve section at Belle Isle. hardpack, almost looks as if it was lifted out of a BMX track. extremely smooth, too, and it gets followed by a nice little lump in the trail that can be a jump if you want it to be. next time I'm up there I'll get a picture of it for you guys. there is one little natural berm that is forming on the trails at deep run, but right now it's a mere 2 inches tall and you almost have to squint to see it


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here are a few of my handbuilt berms.























































This is a new one that is almost done. It uses the side of a landing to make it happen










Looking down towards it.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Clock work is that NRA area I keep hearing about out by hawes some where?
I have got to ride that area the next time I come down from flagstaff to the valley. Those look excellent, especially given the dry and crumbly nature of the soil in the area. The use of a rock wall on those berms is a great idea given the rarity of actual soil and it looks like the rocks are not too small.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks and Yes it is NRA. Yeah we moved tons "literaly" of rocks to make our berms only 1 or 2 of them is soild dirt. Also lots of water and working while its raining has gotten our berms soild .Some are as hard as concrete while others have yet another hard rain and ride session to get them the same. Although people used to like skidding through them until we cracked down on them . 

Here is what the S-line entry berm looked like before our last maintance. This was due to people skidding and not knowing how to ride a berm. Since it has been fixed everyone is ridding it right with no skidding. Which is good becuase you need that speed for the gap .


----------



## brendanbkr (May 30, 2008)

^Nice i need to go out and build on e on a trail but first I need to talk to the ATV people because thay built it first and I don't want to mess it up for them even though its barely used


----------



## Visicypher (Aug 5, 2004)

Check these out:


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)

some of those berms would be reeealy nice on some trails in the foothills (i.e. Polecat Gulch/Seamans Gulch/Bucktail, etc)....it'd keep the trails from getting too wide on some of the corners. As I understand though the berms are still kind of an issue, could we call them waterbars?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i luv berms










_*S berms and snake runs. . . . *_
https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3392424#post3392424

_*Berm styles.... Ribboned / Banked / Bowl-cornered / RAY'S style... *_

https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216752

*270 berm thread.... post up *
https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214931


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Not mine.
http://simbs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2558&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

*Hand built in KY*

Devou Park Covington, KY. 1 of 7 bermed switch backs.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Does This one of me Count? It's kinda a berm.....but you know a vertical one......with gaps in-out...... I love rays......


----------



## Dover (Jan 4, 2006)

Not really a BERM but it works like one.
Side view

from the front

From the rear


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

excellent berm built at markham park by the amazing crew out there.


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

If somebody would show the right way(s) to divert water, I think that would be really helpful. Most berms end up on steeper slopes and will channel run-off. The berms I've seen in the wild usually have erosion issues.

Anybody have some fancy rock irrigation work to show off?


----------



## peanutbutter (Feb 18, 2005)

i'd like to see some erosion mitigation features too! any of you imba guys have some good pictures to share?


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

peanutbutter said:


> i'd like to see some erosion mitigation features too! any of you imba guys have some good pictures to share?


3rd. I have one I'd like to build, but am concerned about creating a washout/fall line running off the down hill side of the berm.


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

D.F.L. said:


> If somebody would show the right way(s) to divert water, I think that would be really helpful. Most berms end up on steeper slopes and will channel run-off. The berms I've seen in the wild usually have erosion issues.
> 
> Anybody have some fancy rock irrigation work to show off?


When I have had low-side berms that I knew were going to channel or pond water, I have built french drains in the bottom. Before I start building up the dirt, I dig a trench (+/-8" wide and 8-12" deep) from inside (above) the berm down about 4 feet past the low slope edge of the berm is anticipated to be. I put a little gravel in the bottom, and then I place a 4" perforated HDPE pipe (the black corrugated stuff), wrapped in the fabric sock inside the trench. I tie a knot in the sock at the upstream end. Fill the trench to almost the top with gravel, and then start placing your berm over the top.

The trail tread suface is always "below" the upper end of the pipe, so I can leave a small depression and exposed gravel at the upper end of the pipe. This captures the water and funnels is down the hill below your berm. It also helps to ensure that your berms dry out quickly, and it will wick any groundwater away from the berm.

I don't build a lot of berms, as I don't have much time to build trails lately, but I am a civil engineer and trail builder, so I know a few things about soil and water.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

from *cattywoods bmx *photobucket:


----------



## BikesOnSnow (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the inspiring berm pics. Here's the latest one by the Fellowship of the Wheel. Thankfully there was a great source of rocks and a bit of soil nearby.


----------



## freezeus (Jun 5, 2008)

*Pittsfield VT Berms*


From Trails are in fantastic shape!

From Trails are in fantastic shape!

From Trails are in fantastic shape!

From Trails are in fantastic shape!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Middleton, WI Bike Skills Park @ Pleasant View Golf Course.

Jump and berm line between pump track and single track:



















Pump track work in progress:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Some North Shore berms from the North Shore

http://nsmba.ca/content/2010-07_bobsled-progress-update-photos

http://nsmba.ca/content/2010-08_fromme-update-bobsled-progress


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

This is a good example of the *clam shell *style berm. You ride into it low, apex high and exit low. This is in contrast to berms where you simply rail sideways, or other berms where you enter high apex low then exit high. Note that the LeeLikesBikes pump track designs with a roller going into a turn and a roller going out are designed to force you to go "down" into the apex of the turn, then "up" on the exit.










Clam shell , northwest skatepark


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazing images Guys. For those of you who aren't commercial track builders, you obviously have a fantastic attention to your finishing ... if you don't mind me saying?

Here are several from Mount Stromlo Forest Park, in Downunder. These features were built by Glen Jacobs and his engineers from WORLD*TRAIL*.

Most berms at Stromlo scare the living daylights out of me. I've lost the plot on a few of these berms over the last few years. I've not ever gone over the outer edge of one yet ... I guess it's just a matter of time.

Some are shallow and others much deeper.










The bleeding-off of momentum from an abrupt up and down feature can create a pseudo berm. Leaving a rib busting stump on the inside of a corner to catch a timid pedal ... can encourage one to keep their speed and height up.










The amazing Fabien Barel at Stromlo. It has been a sad season after a serious injury, for my favourite WC Downhill rider. I walked up to him when he was at Stromlo and I said, "Can I walk down the DH with you?" He said, "Please join me." This has been the biggest trill of my time MTB'ing, talking to Fabien Barel.










Some berms do transcend being mere berms at Stromlo ... they are lauch ramps. I don't think that I'd ever call them jumps.










Joost Wichman on the inner berm of the first turn on the 4X track. Next three shots.




























One of the old berms on the DH above Triple Treat. The new berm is good, huge, faster and as-smooth-as but the old berm had one well positioned rock ... right in the wrong spot.










... the same berm after the rebuild.










Then there is the Luge. The Luge is cool.





































Warren.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

No pic, but yesterday I blew it jumping off trail to a stealth landing we cut in long grass left of the trail. Front wheel wash out to facial, so I never got to use the mini berm we built to rejoin the line into the next feature. Mini berms rule, but only if you use them - you know, the drift/smash in sideways and rebound out type berm where control is a momentary desire.


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

This is a video (



) of a trail we call Canyon of Fools. Some of the local kids have been trying to build wall rides, skinnys and roll overs on the current alignment and it's one of the sections of trails our all mountain group looks forward to riding in several of our unique loop senerios.

TD


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

traildoc that looks pretty fun for all levels of rider. Thanks for the vid especially because it shows how that weird network of dry creek beds (gulches?) mesh together allowing so many potential lines. I have seen places like that here (Aus), but they would have been too dodgy, with sand and firm sections changing with the wind. 

Even without rain events (which created the terrain) totally destroying your lines, it must be hard to create a "sustainable" trail there. And here's where all sorts of issues come up for me. There's no way you could ever get permission to make that trail here, at least not on public land, but of all places to ride what better than one created out of erosion and repairable with minimal effort after seasonal changes?


----------



## potpie (Mar 20, 2005)

very cool pics. Thanks


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Trailzking (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

I have built one berm here in TN that is on the bottom of a downslope. We had some filter fabric so we dug a pit in the bottom of the turn, maybe 1 ft wide and 6 ft long. Then we filled the pit with cobble, mostly smaller 2-3" or less size rocks. Then covered with the filter fabric, and then covered with about 2-3" of dirt. This rock pit has a 4" corrugated PE pipe drain, thru the berm. Then after all that, we built a nice berm into the turn. The soil in this location is sandy clay, so it drains great. this turn would be a mud hole if we had not built it this way, but it never holds water, and is solid. Nobody but those that built it know that it has this rock filter and drain installed. It has been in place 5 years now, and no maintenance.

Check out some berm construction sequence photos in my photobucket album here:

https://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m229/kindacreeky/MB Trail Work 11-05-06/

These berms have been in for almost 5 years now, and while not holding up perfectly, have not needed much maintenance. This dirt looks powdery in the photos, but sets up great with a few rains. This is Montgomery Bell State Park, near Nashville.

I regularly use this poly winter sled to move dirt so that I won't have to get a wheelbarrow far back in the woods.


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

My contribution LOL. A east central Florida berm that we built today.
Its just to fix a sandy section that a lot of people wash out on. 
We are going to be building some better ones on a different section of trail.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

GatorB, your pic is a really small on my screen. It looks like the berm is above the plants on the right and below the ones on the left, but I can't be sure. Either way, is it reinforced, or just packed earth?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I took these photos my trip last week to Colorado.

Keystone:



















large-radius berm to soak up insane downhill speed:









tight-radius berm at Vail. (actually too tight for the speed you have going into it. i paced it at a roughly 10 foot radius).


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Here a are a few out of the 20-30 I have been building basically solo this spring...

(please excuse the Iphone video)


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks good rideit. I guess when the Tetons get Summer rain, it really storms? Do you have drains and things in that were not there when that vid was filmed?


----------



## CMi_rider (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking up at the berm.










Looking down to the next berm.










And this has just been placed on the next corner.



























The two dirt berms have very good drainage prior to and exiting. Although we had to place a culvert at the bottom of the lower berm to move water across.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I built those just as the snow melt moisture was slowly drying up. i like to build them first, and then kind of watch them over the summer to see where the drains will be needed, it is not always immediately obvious at first, IMO. Usually it gets bone dry until September, when I will go back out and revisit when there is moisture in the soil. 

I have about 100-150 berm turn photos to take in our area, some are simply ridiculous (Teton pass, targhee, Teton Village, Ferrin's/cache/game, etc).

Phillips Ridge (xc) berms are magazine worthy...


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

Ridnparadise said:


> GatorB, your pic is a really small on my screen. It looks like the berm is above the plants on the right and below the ones on the left, but I can't be sure. Either way, is it reinforced, or just packed earth?


Sorry about the size for some reason it will not post the full size image. Its a long sweeping turn on a bench cut section.Just packed earth we are not allowed to introduce foreign materials to the trail and there are no natural rocks for a 100 miles. Down here in Florida the trail gets over grown fast if you dont keep it cut back.


----------



## smokinoak (Aug 17, 2010)

I have to give mad props to GatorB,he was a 1 man berm building crew today.He bermed up a turn for us of about 30-40 ft long and spent about 5 hrs doing it.I am looking forward to working with him again next week on trail maintenence,and we have some other guys committed to help us out.The local county council makes it difficult for us to do the work as we are only allowed to walk to our sites and use what we have in the immediate area.Great work Brandon


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Not taking anything in makes life hard, but there is a certain purity about it. It takes so much longer, because you have to build exactly where each turn or feature can be constructed with regard to available stone, soil types as well as flow and drainage etc. No quick fixes. I admire that approach, even if it's a pain in the butt. A berm a day is a fair target (per person). They really do become "your berm" when you do it hard. Good job boys (sorry - persons).


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

How about a berm building timelapse?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i took these pics at Winter Park:










bottom of Boot Camp.









upper Rainmaker.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

small berm I made this early spring, if you ride it right no braking. Might go back late fall and build it up more


----------



## Fletcher-Love (Nov 14, 2009)

Some berms that I have had a hand in building over the past few years.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Small berm built on a flat, twisty trail framed out







Starting to add dirt







Finished product








Rides nice and should firm nicely with some rain coming this weekend.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

this trailpirate.com video "BERMS" is worth watching if want some different perspectives on berms...

BERMS on Vimeo


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

one of my berms. walnut creek pump track, december 2008. i spent a lot of time making it have a transitioned face, as well as having a tighter pocket on the right and a long lead out at the exit.










same berm, different angle. k-dog (Feb 2009):









although some people don't use any logs in jumps or berms (due to concern about rotting), in texas climate it really doesn't matter. there's more of a concern with things degrading due to dryness.

Before:









Before (yours truly, in front):









After: 









The Sterriker brothers helping to pack it in:









As for durability, this is what the berm looks like almost 3 years later, with no watering (other than rain) and no added dirt. Some of the dirt in Austin hardens up almost like concrete. But during super hot dry months, there is dust and some crumbling. Eventually, this berm will need another layer of dirt. But, 3 years aint bad.. :


----------



## dsulwer (Oct 24, 2011)

good stuff. 

I'm looking for info & pic's of wooden berms or walls if anyone has more of those. 

To be honest, I will be starting a thread but I needed two more post to do so.


----------



## dsulwer (Oct 24, 2011)

hey check it out, my 5th post. 

Sorry about this guys, But I needed to get 5 in. 

I sit and read a bunch of post but haven't said much so far. 

Again, sorry for the "nothing" post.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

dsulwer said:


> good stuff.
> 
> I'm looking for info & pic's of wooden berms or walls if anyone has more of those.
> 
> To be honest, I will be starting a thread but I needed two more post to do so.


We already have that thread. It was about 10 threads down the list.
http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/need-help-wooden-berms-setup-739784.html


----------



## dsulwer (Oct 24, 2011)

I did see that, but I am looking for additional information. 

I am hoping there are more pic's to be shared and more info to be had.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i took these pics at Whistler in 2011. the trail might have been "B Line" 
great example of transition-faced berm.

beginners really need to learn how to drop the left shoulder and compress into the berm, like a catchers mit!


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Here's an S-berm and a LH berm I built recently.

















D


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

MTB beginners: Where to ride - trail centres, bridle-paths and parks | Total Women's Cycling









Coast Gravity Park Shuttle - Coast Gravity Park Grand Opening Action - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

upper "Rainmaker" at Trestle Bike Park, Winter Park, CO:









Winter Park


----------



## Fletcher-Love (Nov 14, 2009)

Here are some new and re worked berms I made in Bellingham, WA. @TerraTactile Trailbuilding.


----------



## Fletcher-Love (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking up the trail. Massive berm into jumps


----------



## Fletcher-Love (Nov 14, 2009)

Call this feature the dog bowl. Lots of options in this zone.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Sugar City Trail & Treefrog Loop,, Crockett Hills Regional Park, Crockett, California.


----------

